# Solved: what version of Internet Explorer do I have?



## ilq36 (Dec 18, 2004)

When I choose "About Internet Explorer," in big letters it says "Internet Explorer 5," and below it says "Version 6.0.2900.2096."
So am I running IE5 v.6 or am I running IE6?


follow up question applicable only if I'm running IE5.
If I upgrade to IE6, can I uninstall the upgrade if necessary? If so, can you point me to info on how to do the upgrade and how to uninstall the upgrade?

Thank you.


----------



## ilq36 (Dec 18, 2004)

ADDED NOTE: I am running Windows 2000.


----------



## ilq36 (Dec 18, 2004)

The reason I ask is that I want to install a program that requires I.E. v. 5.5 or higher. Maybe what I'm running would be considered I.E. 5.6?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

IE6
How to determine which version of Internet Explorer is installed


----------

